# Ziggy's before & after



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Some of you weren't here last year when I got Ziggy...He was in horrible condition! Ugly duckling isn't the word. He got beat up by a larger parrot and he had wounds on the top of his head, his wings, his feed and his beak. The skin on his beak was hanging off and infected..had to nurse him with peroxide and neosporin for two weeks. His wings were butchered and made him have constant blood feathers for months. He just looked so messy!

Well, now, you can't even recognize him as the same bird. He's shiny, with a beautiful tail, long wings, no scars...happy as a tiel should be!

Before:
head wound
















Infection of the side of his beak (AFTER it was cleaned)








Wings








Tail










AFTER:


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh he is BEAUTIFUL! You must be a very proud momma!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You done such a great job Aly. You wouldn't have even known he went through something that horrible - he's absoloutely perfect now.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow he sure has came a long way! and you've done a most excellent job


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww, he's looking so good these days!!  Great job!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

He looks great now, I think what you did was amazing.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Awww, look at him now..WOW what a difference. You have done a remarkable job.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

that shows was love can do... great job!!...can´t believe it´s the same bird...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

What an amazing difference! My chikee looked horrible at first, except he didn't have any open wounds. Here is a picture of him when I first got him (not the best quality, sorry)








*That is actually formula on his wing. I was hand feeding him right before the picture I think.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

He looks amazing! I thought Quinn was looking woeful when I got him (dirty vent, tatty and filthy tail feathers, keel bone sticking straight out), but the transformation of Ziggy is just breathtaking. It just goes to prove that good nutrition and love go an awfully long way.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

reminds me of how i felt after i rescued my three trio and when i nursed them back to health


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy things turned out so well for him and Baby and him are happy.


----------

